# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Skin tanning service--Auckland preferably

## square1

I plan to get a deer skin tanned when I get a nice one, but I can't seem to find anywhere locally that does it. Can anyone recommend somewhere that will do it for a reasonable price? I understand I could freeze and courier it so I suppose it doesn't _need_ to be Auckland.

----------


## Dundee

How much beers will you supply? I can do it. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## square1

Oh yeah? How much beer would it take?

----------


## P38

How many Beers would it take Dundee?

Do you work for beers/hour or beers/skin?

And are the beers consumed Before, During or After said Skin Tanning? 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

As Dundee's business manager I can tell you he works for a pallet per pelt.

----------


## Barefoot

> As Dundee's business manager I can tell you he works for a pallet per pelt.


Extra if its bigger than a possum

----------


## P38

:Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

I could just picture that too 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

Fire me the liquor land vouchers and I will start tanning when the skins arrive. :Thumbsup:

----------


## square1

Actually? I assume you do a few of them then? Maybe if I have any success I will drive them down, haven't been that way for a few years.

----------


## Maca49

Sq1 you may never return north!

----------


## square1

> Sq1 you may never return north!


 If I had it my way I wouldn't!

----------


## P38

> Actually?* I assume you do a few of them then?* Maybe if I have any success I will drive them down, haven't been that way for a few years.


Beers Yes  :Wink: 

I've seen the photo of his driveway littered with empty cans.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Maca49

Well buy a one way ticket!

----------


## Dundee

> Actually? I assume you do a few of them then? Maybe if I have any success I will drive them down, haven't been that way for a few years.


 The goat skin my boy got with the bow

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...97/index3.html

----------


## Neckshot

> Fire me the liquor land vouchers and the boy will start tanning when the skins arrive.


while I get rolling drunk :Grin: 

fixed it bro :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Here is the pics of either side square1 can do any hide from pussy to cattle :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Dynastar27

shit thats pretty awesome dundee

----------


## Rushy

> Here is the pics of either side square1 can do any hide from pussy to cattle
> 
> Attachment 22876Attachment 22877


Can you do my bloody Great Dane Dundee?  The bastard slept by my bed last night and snored and farted all night long.

----------


## Barefoot

> Can you do my bloody Great Dane Dundee?  The bastard slept by my bed last night and snored and farted all night long.


So you had competition then?

----------


## Dundee

You get the skin off him Rushy no worries :Thumbsup:

----------


## square1

Goat skin looks the business! I will be in touch when I next get lucky   :Thumbsup:

----------


## sako75

> Can you do my bloody Great Dane Dundee?  The bastard slept by my bed last night and snored and farted all night long.


Can you do my brother? He snored and farted the last 3 nights in the bunk below me  :Pissed Off:

----------


## Dundee

> Can you do my brother? He snored and farted the last 3 nights in the bunk below me


Just skin the bugger sako75 it can be arranged :Grin:

----------


## Dynastar27

> Can you do my brother? He snored and farted the last 3 nights in the bunk below me


Sounds like rushys dog

----------


## Remmagged

Try Bruce Wadham 098148894 or wapitinz@yahoo.com

----------


## Mac

Craig at the taxidermy shop in marton does deer skins for 150 from memory


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Brian

You won't get anyone better than Bob Spain in Clive 06 8700734

----------


## Beetroot

Is it a hard thing to learn to do?
Would love to tan some of the rabbit pelts I get.

----------


## Dundee

> Is it a hard thing to learn to do?
> Would love to tan some of the rabbit pelts I get.


Beetroot it is easy to tan a skin with baking soda and kerosene but rabbits and hare skins are very delicate as they are paper thin.

----------


## MSL

Bob Spain does a bloody nice job, he did a fallow buck skin for me and cost just $80


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

Sika stag done by Classic Sheep Skins in Napier.  $64.  Google them.

----------

